# Glassine Bag Packaging Pics



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Pics of glassine bag packaging. I'm trying this again...can't get the picture re-sizer to resize a picture to fit. Grrrr.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you punch star shaped holes in the bag? If so, purdy neat idea!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes I punched the holes. I used mini punches. I have hearts and a dragon fly too. I had a bunch more pictures but the darn things are giving me a hard time loading them up. Keeps saying they are too big even after resizing.


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks, Anita - they look wonderful. I love your label, too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

They are a little easier than the plastic bags and don't show smudges from the soap. I needed to do some of my packaging in biodegradeable stuff and the cloth bags are too expensive for me. So are the biodegradeable plastic bags. This is a nice compromise.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

So sweet!


----------

